# Lenker Frage...?!



## Yousef (27. November 2009)

Hoi,
ich habe wie schon gesehen ein, Pro Race 200
nun möchte ich mir einen Weissen Lenker gönnen.
Den Original Vorbau habe ich schon umdrehen lassen,
sodass der Winkel kleiner wurde.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die 660mm etwas zu schmal sind für mich, bedenkt man die Barends links und rechts, fehlen nochmal 20mm.
Also ich denke es sollten mind. 700mm sein,
aber da liegt das Problem und ich komme in den DH Bereich.

Zwingend;
Farbe: Weiss
Länge: mind. 20x690mm
Rise: joa, nur kein Flat!
Klemmung: 31,8
Gewicht: erstmal egal

Bitte um Hilfe ...


----------



## MiLi (28. November 2009)

hoi.

http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=67&tid=2

http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=41&tid=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yousef (28. November 2009)

Klasse Tipp,
eine frage noch, warum gibt es soviele Rise(er) Maße?
also woher weiss ich welcher für mich in frage kommt?
kann ja schlecht jeden Lenker Montieren und Probefahren 
5/15/30 mm ?

LG


----------



## Sumsemann (28. November 2009)

Reverse Lenker in schwarz oder weiss, 760mm (kürzbar)


----------

